# Found this today



## wvdawg (Jan 31, 2016)

First find in GA for me.  Walking the woods where they just selective cut and found it on top of a hill.  What can ya'll tell me about it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 31, 2016)

There's more there where u found that one. Most likely.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 31, 2016)

Quarts knife.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 31, 2016)

I've always wondered how they did much with those quartz points and knives.


----------



## apoint (Jan 31, 2016)

Quartz is about all you will find around Snellville Winder area.
 That's a good one for quartz, congrats.


----------



## carver (Jan 31, 2016)

Great find Dennis,you find it on your lease?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2016)

Kawaliga said:


> I've always wondered how they did much with those quartz points and knives.



That waxy quartz right there breaks to an absolutely razor sharp edge, sharper than most "good" flint. I've cut myself more times knapping quartz than with anything else except obsidian.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 1, 2016)

carver said:


> Great find Dennis,you find it on your lease?



Sure did Jerry.  They really opened the place up with the selective cutting.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.  Posting another piece in separate thread.
Dennis


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 1, 2016)

Been hunting in NE Ga all my life.  I've never found anything but Quartz.  I've found them on logging roads or loading decks and usually after a good rain.  The best one I ever found was in Elbert county.


----------



## carver (Feb 1, 2016)

Good for you Dennis,great find!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice find!!!


----------

